# Peekaboo...



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

I see you!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

She is so pretty!!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Those pics are outstandingly delightful. Ruby is such a beauty, I could look at pics of her every day. Keep them coming please...... :angel7: :love7:


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Beautiful pictures as usual. Of course with such a great model every picture would come out great.


----------



## MyOwen (Mar 15, 2005)

like those pics.. look like coverpage photos


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

she's just stunning...how can you let her sleep , i would harrass her constantly  

kisses nat


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Great photos


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Beautiful Ruby!! Did you mess up her nap mommie?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

yuo are an excellent photographer and you have a wonderful model


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow she is a stunning model!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

She is fabulous..she has the brightest eyes!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

What great pics - and a great model, too!!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Ruby is adorable. Great photography!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Wow! What a covergirl. She is so freakin pretty it is killing me.

Leslie


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i have a pic like that, deano's head is resting on my fluffy pillows and he is half asleep!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

She has such an angelica :angel1: face. I love :love5: seeing pics of her you do such an excellent job.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful as always...the face of an angel...I am so envious of the sleeping pic's...Bella always opens her eyes, not matter how sound asleep she is, as soon as she hears the shutter movement..open go the eyelids LOL ( or at least one ! )


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

:love4: :love10: :love1:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

omg! love the 3rd one


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

:love4: I'm in love with Ruby!! She's just beautiful!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i love the extreme close ups of her!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

The 2nd and 3rd pics take my breath away. I'm not sure there is a more beautiful chi anywhere on this forum. :love5:


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What can I say except those are just too precious


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Great pictures!!! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Aww thanks so much guys! You're all too kind! She was feeling a bit groggy after having her 1yo injections, poor little cherub. She was so good though, didnt make one bit of fuss and had 3 injections!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww ruby's such a good and brave girl !!! may i ask wich camera you have ??

kisses nat


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Yep, sure you can Nat  It's a Nikon Coolpix 8700, if you have any other questions just ask


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

She has the most gorgeous little apple head! You take wonderful pictures!


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Absolutely stunning pics. Ruby is such a classic chi beauty and so regal looking.


----------

